# Edit this photo!



## nmasters (Nov 24, 2012)

I've tried several edits of this photo in LR4, and this is what I finally came up with. 
Just curious what somebody else comes up with :thumbup:




_DSC0106 by nmasters418, on Flickr





_DSC0106-2 by nmasters418, on Flickr

original


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you for providing the original for editing. Here's a dirty, little edit I went with. I hope you enjoy it. I applied a high-pass sharpening technique and crop on the image. After dodging a little on the deer (your original image is awesome by the way), this is the outcome:


----------



## Mully (Nov 24, 2012)

This would be my version .......Nice shot by the way.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## carolthomasburns (Nov 24, 2012)

Thought I would have a go and hope you dont mind as your original is  lovely anyway


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2012)

nmasters said:


> original



Here's a play -


----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

Yep. Because what's not better than a t-rex?



(t-rex appropriated from T-Rex | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (CC) flickr user mcdlttx)


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay....hahaha...that's awesome


----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

Drex - is that a self portrait, or is that chuck norris?


----------



## AgentDrex (Nov 24, 2012)

I believe it is me...I'm the only person other than Betty White that Norris is afraid of.


----------



## nmasters (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm loving these edits! 
Thanks everyone for participating. 
I still haven't figured out whats up with the T-rex?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 24, 2012)

nmasters said:


> I've tried several edits of this photo in LR4, and this is what I finally came up with.
> Just curious what somebody else comes up with :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...



I actually really like your edit. It is very angelic and peaceful. It reminds me of on early morning drive alone while everyone and everything else is still asleep. I also like KmH's edit with the hazy blue sky.


----------



## nmasters (Nov 24, 2012)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> I actually really like your edit. It is very angelic and peaceful. It reminds me of on early morning drive alone while everyone and everything else is still asleep. I also like KmH's edit with the hazy blue sky.


Thanks.
Exactly what it was like while I was out there. Nothing like early morning photography


----------



## texkam (Nov 24, 2012)

Done.


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Yep. Because what's not better than a t-rex?
> 
> 
> (t-rex appropriated from T-Rex | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (CC) flickr user mcdlttx)


My mistake. No doubt I screwed up, offer no excuse, and you have my sincere apology.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 25, 2012)

^^ thank you. 

When I do post things that aren't mine, I do go out of my way to find images that do not violate copyright or policy, and I always post with attribution (even if it's not necessary). Sorry I blew up on you like that in public. I really should have contacted you directly.

Unfortunately, now the joke is probably all moldy and people are scratching their heads wondering "all that over _this_"

but... I did slave many hours on that image. HOURS OVER A HOT PC!


----------



## Edsport (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 28, 2012)

Really love Ed and Ryan's edit


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the original edit you posted. It is classy. I would crop a bit off the bottom but otherwise leave it as you made it.


----------

